# Problem about pkg add



## yhq_34 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi 

I have download a vsftpd from ftp2.FreeBSD.org, when I run `pkg add [pkgname]` it will show below error; what should I do next?

```
root@freebsd1:~ # pkg add vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2.tbz
pkg: vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2.tbz is not a valid package: no manifest found

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2.tbz
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Just use `pkg install vsftpd` and let the system download it from the correct repository automatically. I'm guessing you downloaded something from an old package repository.


----------



## yhq_34 (Sep 26, 2014)

*vsftpd install error*

Hi,

I try install vsftpd, and get below error, what's the problem?

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2
===>  Checking if ftp/vsftpd already installed
===>   Registering installation for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.2
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/var/ftp/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/vsftpd/empty/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/vsftpd/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd
```


----------



## yhq_34 (Sep 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just use `pkg install vsftpd` and let the system download it from the correct repository automatically. I'm guessing you downloaded something from an old package repository.



I got another error

```
root@freebsd1:/ # pkg install vsftpd
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'vsftpd' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Please post the output of `uname -a` and `pkg -vv`.


----------



## yhq_34 (Sep 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please post the output of `uname -a` and `pkg -vv`.




```
root@freebsd1:/ # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd1 10.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Mon Sep 15 14:35:52 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@freebsd1:/ # pkg -vv
Version                 : 1.3.7
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-10";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
DISABLE_MTREE = false;
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## kpa (Sep 26, 2014)

It does build for me. Update your ports tree first to the latest and then update ports-mgmt/pkg with `# make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg clean reinstall clean` and try again the ftp/vsftpd port.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh bugger, because SSL is turned on the resulting package is named vsftpd-ssl, not vsftpd. Try `pkg install vsftpd-ssl`.


----------



## yhq_34 (Sep 26, 2014)

It's solved, Thanks a lot.


----------



## kpa (Sep 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Oh bugger, because SSL is turned on the resulting package is named vsftpd-ssl, not vsftpd. Try `pkg install vsftpd-ssl`.



I wish the portmgr@ team would make a collective decision and remove those variant package names alltogether, they are nothing but a nuisance and it wouldn't be any different if the package was called vsftpd-..., you can always look at the options of the package and see that SSL is turned on.


----------

